# cobwarden by dgerwin11 review



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

I have had this pipe for about 4 months and I love it!!!
























It's a cool smoking pipe that really combines the best attributes of a cob and a wood pipe. Amazing smoke!!!!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i also have to mention that dgerwin11 was very professional and helpful when my original shank cracked. He replaced the shank and refunded me shipping costs! Amazing customer service!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I love it! How much would a similar cobwarden cost? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Think mine cost 35


----------

